
Show HN: Me - timothycrosley
https://timothycrosley.com/whoami
======
gus_massa
From the ShowHN rules
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _What to Submit_

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

It's OK to submit your stuff here, but for a ShowHN there are some special
rules.

I recommend to submit blog post about something more specific and something
more technical (and with a few photos / graphics). The "about" age of the blog
is unually not a popular submission.

You have a few open source projects. A good article can be about a problem
that you had with one of your projects and how you solved it, or a problem of
someone else that was solved with your project. (And a few photos / graphics.)
Which one is your more popular project? Which one is your more technical
difficult project? Do you have a transcript of your talk that can be
transformed into an article?

